# Whats your favorite 210?



## Danzo (Dec 20, 2020)

Every time I’m get a 210 I end up getting rid of it because the size just never gelled with me. It also seems nuances in the grind get lost as knives get smaller. Anyway I’m doing more goofy kids things now and small cuts, less big prep tasks. What’s been your favorite 210? Something I could keep!


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 20, 2020)

I liked Toyama iron clad. A bit heavier and 50 tall at the heel. Have a slightly oversized Denka that’s a keeper for me. 
Dalman 210s and Mazakis seem to often be oversized. 
Most 210s leave me wanting more. If I want a shorter blade, I usually go with a 180.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 20, 2020)

This TF Denka without a doubt. The relatively flat profile makes the 210 just perfect for my style of cutting.


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 20, 2020)

I tried a few 210s and a little too much compromise for me. If I want shorter, 180ish works much better.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 20, 2020)

At the moment, Heiji SS. Runs a little long. Nice weight.


----------



## ragz (Dec 20, 2020)

I would also go with a TF denka. It's the only 210 I've ever kept. 

Still holds a place in my knife roll too. Great for crushing a bunch of small projects.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 20, 2020)

toddnmd said:


> I liked Toyama iron clad. A bit heavier and 50 tall at the heel. Have a slightly oversized Denka that’s a keeper for me.
> Dalman 210s and Mazakis seem to often be oversized.
> Most 210s leave me wanting more. If I want a shorter blade, I usually go with a 180.


I agree, and that’s always been the feeling in the past, but I think this time around may be different. I just got this misono 180 gyuto that is great for little tasks. Currently Denka-fied and mid process of thinning.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 20, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> This TF Denka without a doubt. The relatively flat profile makes the 210 just perfect for my style of cutting.



That’s a nice one. Maybe the nicest profile I’ve seen


----------



## @ftermath (Dec 20, 2020)

So far, this Tanaka. I’m still not certain I won’t go back to a 240 though.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 20, 2020)

@ftermath said:


> So far, this Tanaka. I’m still not certain I won’t go back to a 240 though. View attachment 107071



Where did you get that? It’s only the second full tang western I’ve seen. Mcman has one that’s super nice, I was lucky enough to rehandle it for him.


----------



## @ftermath (Dec 20, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Where did you get that? It’s only the second full tang western I’ve seen. Mcman has one that’s super nice, I was lucky enough to rehandle it for him.











Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus 210mm (8.3


Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus is Shigeki Tanaka's top-of-the-line kitchen knife. R2 powder steel is one of the best steels to make kitchen knives of. Very pronounced, black-ish 33 layers of Damascus pattern, attached on a yo-style micarta handle for durability, connected with a stainless bolster for...




sharpedgeshop.com





I think his was the only other version I saw as well. I asked the retailer about it and they didn’t have much info beyond saying it was rare. If I keep it, I’ll likely be looking for a rehandle as well. I have a 240 project I’m very excited about incoming so I’ll be deciding between this knife and that one.

Edit: I should clarify that I love the geometry on this knife. It just feels like you want a knife to feel in your hand.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 20, 2020)

@ftermath said:


> Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus 210mm (8.3
> 
> 
> Tanaka Gyuto R2 Damascus is Shigeki Tanaka's top-of-the-line kitchen knife. R2 powder steel is one of the best steels to make kitchen knives of. Very pronounced, black-ish 33 layers of Damascus pattern, attached on a yo-style micarta handle for durability, connected with a stainless bolster for...
> ...



Ah duh it’s the R2. Mcman had a vg10 which he got for a steal back in the day. Same great grind


----------



## @ftermath (Dec 20, 2020)

Danzo said:


> Ah duh it’s the R2. Mcman had a vg10 which he got for a steal back in the day. Same great grind


His may not be the other one I was thinking of then. There is one other member here that has this knife. I should have bookmarked that post...


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

Kochi 210 has a great grind and profile. Gave it to my dad, and got a 270, which I don't like as well. Mazaki 210 works well for me too. Admittedly with most others I like 225-250.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 20, 2020)

TF! Munetoshi, Mazaki too


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 20, 2020)

@ftermath said:


> So far, this Tanaka. I’m still not certain I won’t go back to a 240 though. View attachment 107071


Love this blade man. So nice. If you ever decide to let her go....


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 20, 2020)

+1 for Mazaki & Kochi, proper 210 (usually a touch longer) and 50+ at the heel. Also shigs have great geometry in the 210. 215ish/48-50ish. Never met a 210 shig I didn’t like (of the 4 I’ve had).


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah, I also had an oversized Shig 210, liked the profile and geometry, but not the reactivity, so I let it go.


----------



## Gregmega (Dec 20, 2020)

Ya know the old 210 Kato WH are also really great. 215-220 and 50+. How could I forget that one. Really any of the Sanjo makers are pretty on it when it comes to the 210 variant.


----------



## daveb (Dec 20, 2020)

I've hqd a few, only kept one. Yoshikane Zensho.


----------



## inferno (Dec 20, 2020)

this one. only 210 i have. new handle and mirror polished of course..


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 20, 2020)

1) Watanabe iron-clad with Dalman-handle
2) TF Nashiji with custom handle made by its previous owner


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 20, 2020)

You may also want to consider a 210 petty/suji for the tasks you're describing. Here's a Fuji in W2 that gets a lot of play in my kitchen.





The 210 gyuto I'm most partial to is my Tanaka x Kyuzo in B1. I love its profile and the way it cuts (superb grind).


----------



## Kgp (Dec 20, 2020)

Love my Shihan 210! Great weight, balance, edge retention, and food release.


----------



## @ftermath (Dec 20, 2020)

Kgp said:


> Love my Shihan 210! Great weight, balance, edge retention, and food release.


That’s a good point I had not thought of. I had a custom 230mm from him that I really liked but just felt like too much blade. I thought at the time that a 210 might be perfect.

Also, and I can’t vouch for this one, but what about..?Epicurean Edge: Japanese and European professional chefs knives


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

I got a Yoshi 210 for two friends, also very good. Shorter heel, but plenty of flat.


----------



## esoo (Dec 20, 2020)

Kono YS-M - oversized at 215, plenty of flat with a fantastic grind. Only negative I've found is that the flat ends up with hard stop when rock chopping.





Close second is the Kono MM - Sakai 210 (so just over 200), great profile, with a good medium weight grind. Doesn't slide into product quite as nicely as the YS-M, but nice it's it's own way. Easily Kono's most underated knife from the ones I've tried. Unfortunately no more are going to be coming.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 20, 2020)

One day I'd like to get an MM. They've always looked good for me, but somehow I've avoided picking one up. Yours looks like a nice one!


----------



## Danzo (Dec 20, 2020)

I see maz getting some love. Anyone try the new ckc pointy tip maz in 210?


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 20, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> At the moment, Heiji SS. Runs a little long. Nice weight.


I want to add previously I had a Takamura Chromax. It was great for the price and thinness. Handle was a little small, but nothing a pinch grip couldn't fix. The steel I would put on par with Heiji's SS.


----------



## Matus (Dec 20, 2020)

I have not used a whole lot 210, but as much as I was afraid that a 210 Munetoshi honyaki will feel flimsy and kind of large petty - it is simple a very nimble, lightweight gyuto. And for someone that does not have a collection of gyuto knives - it pairs well with a 240 workhorse kind of knife.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I want to add previously I had a Takamura Chromax. It was great for the price and thinness. Handle was a little small, but nothing a pinch grip couldn't fix. The steel I would put on par with Heiji's SS.


As in, not a huge pain in the **** to deburr?


----------



## gcsquared (Dec 20, 2020)

I’ve always liked [oversized] 210mm as a home cook. Whether a 210mm feels like a true gyuto or a large petty is largely a function of the blade height. I actually use my 210mm Kono HD2 with western handle a fair bit, but it just doesn’t feel like a 210mm GYUTO given it is a tad shorter than 210mmm and the heel height is only 45mm-ish. 

Probably my favorites right now are:
- Dalman S-grind AEB-L gyuto
- Raquin
- Kato WH
- TF Denka


----------



## parbaked (Dec 20, 2020)

I like everything about my tweaked 210 Kaeru...






For western handles, I like the profile on the Misono carbon 210...


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 20, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> As in, not a huge pain in the **** to deburr?


Quite easy. Similar to Blue steels.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Quite easy. Similar to Blue steels.


This may become a go-to recommendation for when I can't find a decently priced Yoshi then...


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 20, 2020)

captaincaed said:


> This may become a go-to recommendation for when I can't find a decently priced Yoshi then...


As long as the laeryness is fine, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it. For a professional volume, I'd definitely ease the spine and choil. Home user probably wouldn't notice. I'd imagine the VG-10 version would still be a decent recommendation also. I haven't used that one. Takamura isn't known for hit or miss HT.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 20, 2020)

Takamura is a maker I keep hearing about, but haven't ever touched. It's on the shortlist as soon as I'm out of school again (hopefully March?)
I also want to give VG10 another go. After 4 years of keeping up my partner's Shun...it's not bad. I'm sure it earned its bad rap in a certain context, but I hear it can be done well.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Dec 20, 2020)

I can x2 or x3 Takamura, whatever number of positives we are on for those. I've owned the R2, Vg10 and Chromax ones in gyutos at various sizes. As long as you are cool with thinner knives and don't have massive bear hands they are excellent at 210mm sizes and are around $120-170 for all varieties. It's my go to recommendation if someone can handle a thin knife and wants stainless. What you get for so little money with Takamura is frankly outstanding. Only Vg10 I like aside from Tanaka and Ryusen. 

One word of caution, every one I've used was really chippy on the out of the box edge but a full progression (Chosera 400-1k-3k to newspaper strop or Jon's diamond 1k-6k to newspaper strop) it never happened again (minus a bad drop but really that's my fault). I think the ootb edge is just over buffed or polished and it's a bit weak, use it, let it chip a bit, full progression and you're set


----------



## Alder26 (Dec 20, 2020)

TF 210 gyutos have IMO some of the best profiles in the class. I don't totally know what it is about his profile on shorter knives but a 210 maboroshi that has a tall heel is about as good as they get. I also have recently found the taller Mutsumi Hinoura 210's to be really versatile profiles similar to TF (with better F&F obviously).

That said I almost always prefer a 240 or 270


----------



## tostadas (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm really digging my Hinoura Tsuchime 210. It feels extremely nimble for some reason, despite being on the longer end of 210. Has the durability of the KU, but doesnt have the rough KU feeling in hand because the non-hammered parts are actually smooth. And chestnut handle is awesome.


----------



## Migraine (Dec 20, 2020)

inferno said:


> this one. only 210 i have. new handle and mirror polished of course..


No custom engraving?


----------



## inferno (Dec 20, 2020)

Migraine said:


> No custom engraving?



no just minor pimping. it was my first good kitchen knife so i wanted to make it as good as it could be.
blade needs more sanding i see but its ok for now. masur-turkish walnut-masur-ti.


----------



## Migraine (Dec 20, 2020)

I'll be completely honest I thought you were joking


----------



## inferno (Dec 20, 2020)

its a good blade. cuts like a lazer sword.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 20, 2020)

I only have two 210 gyutos—got rid of my 210 Maz and 210 Tanaka Ginsan.

The two that I've kept are a Gesshin Hinoura Ajikataya and Shig, both are keepers and used a fair amount. Most of my gyutos are 225s and 240s, but often dig the smaller, laidback feel I get with 210s—the Hinoura has been my go-to as of late.

Of the Hinoura vs Shig, can't (won't) say which it better, they both shine in their own way—feel fortunate to have the luxury of being able to switch up knives when I want.


----------



## Byphy (Dec 20, 2020)

My fav 210 was Kono GS+. Super thin and feathery light for most, but for what I was using it for, it was perfect.


----------



## Byphy (Dec 20, 2020)

parbaked said:


> I like everything about my tweaked 210 Kaeru...
> View attachment 107112


Little froggy in the back, I see what you did there


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 20, 2020)

Konosuke Fujiyama B#2 and while I have a few others (Kato and Watanabe) I just keep reaching for my Fuji.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 20, 2020)

Byphy said:


> My fav 210 was Kono GS+. Super thin and feathery light for most, but for what I was using it for, it was perfect.



I got my wife the Kono GS 150 Petty and that's her daily go to knife.


----------



## madmotts (Dec 21, 2020)

One of favorite knives is a Yoshi ktip SLD 210 it's pretty thin behind the edge and 51 tall. Its a different animal than my Yoshi Amekiri (thicker but more taper). Something i'm trying to decide on keeping is a Kagekiyo 210 w2 ~200 and ~45. Shorty and nimble. Laserish. If you'd like to demo either for a month, i'll drop it off at your store.


----------



## Danzo (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ve never had a Kono before. It’s probably about time.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Danzo said:


> I’ve never had a Kono before. It’s probably about time.


If your going to look at the Kono line see their web site for there various offerings;





__





Konosuke






www.konosuke-sakai.com


----------



## Byphy (Dec 21, 2020)

Deleted:

Linked to a 180mm on accident.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 21, 2020)

The only 210 I find comfortable. Generally use 240s.This one has with 46mm a decent width. 








JCK Natures Deep Impact Series Gyuto (180mm to 240mm, 3 sizes)


Aogami Super is premier Japanese high carbon steel. Deep Impact Aogami Super Gyuto knife is heat treated to HRc.64-65 and have outstanding cutting performance.




japanesechefsknife.com


----------



## Danzo (Dec 21, 2020)

Lots of opinions here. Thanks folks. I think based on what I tend to keep in the 240 range, I’d be looking for more of a middle to WH style. Wat or toyama. 

What do you guys think of the monetoshi 210? Not the honyaki but the KU


----------



## damiano (Dec 21, 2020)

I find the Munetoshi amazing. I don’t have the gyuto but the 165 petty, and bought the santoku for my sister. It’s such a smooth cutter. I’m actually thinking of getting a 210 gyuto. Just to keep it around. 

On topic - I currently use a 200mm Mizuno Tanrenjo blue #1 gyuto and I like it a lot. It’s actually quite an useful size for a home cook, and fits well inbetween my 165 Mune and 225 Watanabe.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 21, 2020)

Sukenari YXR7, Maboroshi, Yoshi SKD, and Kujira. I too agree that a thin and not-tall 210 feels more like using a petty as a gyuto, which is not necessarily a bad thing but is a different thing. Takamura Pro for instance. Surprisingly I didn’t like k-tip 210s as much as I thought I would. Had a Mazaki which I liked a lot but mine was really more of a 225 class and tall.

Some knives I don’t seem to care if they’re a little over or a little under the nominal size: notably the Maboroshi I had one a little under and one a little over 210mm and significantly prefer the one a little over. The Yoshi I think is just a great knife in general and when I get another to replace the one this doofus boosted (or at least borrowed and never returned) it’ll be probably a 240.

The Sukenari I got pretty recently and I’m not doing a ton of cooking these days, but the grind, profile, and steel are top flight. I believe it’s spot on 210x~50 and doesn’t ever feel undersized which I think is mostly a function of the geometry in the several dimensions.

The Kujira I’ve had for a while and I really have fallen in love with it: flat but not too flat, nice point on the drop tip, tall, tapered... it was also my first serious thinning project that I got sort of right. The stock grind was too fat and convex but now it is, if not perfect, certainly improved. However do note that this was a >$500 210 that took hours of work to make it into my favorite.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 22, 2020)

daddy yo yo said:


> 1) Watanabe iron-clad with Dalman-handle
> 2) TF Nashiji with custom handle made by its previous owner


Here’s the Watanabe:


----------



## zizirex (Dec 22, 2020)

Takamura Chromax 210, TF Morihei 210 and Hinoura AS 210.

They all have different styles yet all are enjoyable.


----------



## tchan001 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Hamesjo (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm generally not a fan of 210 gyutos but my 210 Toyama kicks ass...super light, nimble, beautiful profile, slams through a variety of vegetable prep like a champ. It's the stainless clad variant, definitely feels more laser-like than middleweight


----------



## Danzo (Dec 24, 2020)

Hamesjo said:


> I'm generally not a fan of 210 gyutos but my 210 Toyama kicks ass...super light, nimble, beautiful profile, slams through a variety of vegetable prep like a champ. It's the stainless clad variant, definitely feels more laser-like than middleweight



The stainless clad versions are way thinner than iron, might as well be different knives


----------



## Koop (Jan 25, 2021)

daddy yo yo said:


> Here’s the Watanabe:


You are the man! That's beautiful.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jan 25, 2021)

Im really enjoying a Mutsumi Hinoura 210 I got recently. Like most of the knives discussed in this thread, it runs tall/long. 

But if Im honest I kind of prefer 240 or to go all the way down to 165mm, which when coupled with a 45mm+ height, does the 'short knife' thing better for me personally. 

I will admit though I seem to enjoy every knife I buy in some respects.


----------



## 4wa1l (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm really digging my Morihei iron clad TF. The more I use it the more I like it. It has a fair bit of heft for a 210 which gives it a nice solid feel. Fit and finish is a bit rough especially around the handle but not the sort of thing you notice in use. 210 is also a nice size as I can use it on a smaller board easily and for my use at home I don't really need a bigger knife.

Pic from when I first picked it up.


----------



## jacko9 (Jan 26, 2021)

I have two that I rotate my Kato Workhorse and my Konosuke Fujiyama both are great cutters that hold their edge.


----------



## panda (Jan 26, 2021)

none, I hate this size. but I may consider a custom length (220) shihan at some point.


----------



## 4wa1l (Jan 26, 2021)

panda said:


> none, I hate this size. but I may consider a custom length (220) shihan at some point.


I'm interested what it is about a 210 that doesn't work? Is it the sort of tasks you use it for or something else? I'm not a pro and just curious especially since you mention a 220.


----------



## mcwcdn (Jan 26, 2021)

I prefer Kiritsuke Gyutos in 210 as i find it really gives a great useable flat spot with less abrupt upsweep. Kochi 210 Kiritsuke Gyuto is my personal go to in 210.

I typically use 240mm Gyutos though.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 26, 2021)

The 210 isn't my favorite thing either. It's kinda in between size to me. Not big enough for some serious work, but unnecessarely long for quick and small stuff at home. I like 190 much more, but only if I have a 240 at hand too

Though in a pro kitchen 210 is better than a smaller knife and tons of my co workers have sworn by them.

Having said all that, the 210 is Takamuras domain and the R2 Migaki is great. All of it's atributes gels so well together to form a really good knife. IF you like them thin.

Ad to all that the price? I mean come on!


----------

